# Soil help in NNJ



## Lawnguy_nnj21 (Jun 22, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving all!

Below are results from my last soil test (yes they are from MySoil.....I get it but this is what I have right now). While I have my thoughts about what I should do next year (and their recommendations), I am curious to hear from more informed individuals. Basically ph, and NPK are all low. I plan on being more committed to getting the soil better at this point but not sure on the best direction. Should I use a balanced fertilizer all year next year?

Any help would be appreciated.

*Front yard *
pH	5.47	5.8-7	Low
Total Nitrogen (N)	4.71	7-18	Low
Nitrate (NO3-N)	0.61	-	-
Ammonium (NH4-N)	4.1	-	-
Phosphorus (P)	2.86	5-11	Low
Potassium (K)	24.29	38-72	Low
Sulfur (S)	2.47	7-16	Low
Calcium (Ca)	122.82	93-314	Optimal
Magnesium (Mg)	16.73	28-67	Low
Sodium (Na)	5.78	0.5-30	Optimal
Iron (Fe)	1.4	4-11	Low
Manganese (Mn)	6.48	4-12	Optimal
Zinc (Zn)	0.1	0.1-0.25	Optimal
Copper (Cu)	0.08	0.07-0.28	Optimal
Boron (B)	0.08	0.22-0.66	Low

*Back yard*
pH	5.61	5.8-7	Low
Total Nitrogen (N)	3.69	7-18	Low
Nitrate (NO3-N)	0.51	-	-
Ammonium (NH4-N)	3.18	-	-
Phosphorus (P)	3.76	5-11	Low
Potassium (K)	24.61	38-72	Low
Sulfur (S)	3.81	7-16	Low
Calcium (Ca)	134.62	93-314	Optimal
Magnesium (Mg)	21.77	28-67	Low
Sodium (Na)	8.26	0.5-30	Optimal
Iron (Fe)	5.34	4-11	Optimal
Manganese (Mn)	9.46	4-12	Optimal
Zinc (Zn)	0.12	0.1-0.25	Optimal
Copper (Cu)	0.11	0.07-0.28	Optimal
Boron (B)	0.03	0.22-0.66	Low


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Based on these test results, I would start by applying dolomitic limestone now as long as the ground isn't frozen. This will bring up your pH and Mg without spiking your Ca too high.

Apply a balanced N-P-K fertilizer early next spring.

In the future, I would use the Rutgers cooperative extension for soil tests in your area.


----------

